# Google lens capabilities on cichlid id.



## johnabb92 (Jul 31, 2020)

So I was messing around with some google apps on my phone and had an idea. What if Lens can identify my cichlids, lo and behold, it actually identified my demasoni and bumblebee on the first try! Anyways has anyone ever tried this? And how accurate or how much faith would you put into this? Also, any ideas on implementation? Skeptics too please, thanks all!


----------

